# la classe non è acqua



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

*la classe non è acqua*

non sono una signora, diceva.....
e aveva ragione
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HSs9bc0OyFY


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

*Povera*

Lori, a me fa una gran pena...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Non l'ho mai retta a questa.

e se si lamenta del Festival, da anni, perchè si presenta?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Questa donna sta proprio male....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lori, a me fa una gran pena...


 

Perchè?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perché è sola, perché è un'artista, perché è stata molto sfortunata nella sua vita...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa donna sta proprio male....


 
da mo'...


----------



## Grande82 (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai retta a questa.
> 
> e se si lamenta del Festival, da anni, perchè si presenta?


Per vincere il premio della critica, intestato alla sorella, Mia Martini. 
Io la trovo una grande artista molto pericolosa per i vicini (vedi chiambretti al festival) e molto squilibrata, porella....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché è sola, perché è un'artista, perché è stata molto sfortunata nella sua vita...


 
quella sfortunata è stata sua sorella.

lei perchè lo è stata?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per vincere il premio della critica, intestato alla sorella, Mia Martini.
> Io la trovo una grande artista molto pericolosa per i vicini (vedi chiambretti al festival) e molto squilibrata, porella....


 
Grande, io non ho seguito la faccenda ma perchè avrebbe dovuto vincere lei?

e chi ha vinto al posto suo?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella sfortunata è stata sua sorella.
> 
> lei perchè lo è stata?


Credo che la violenza subita da adolescente l'abbia segnata tutta la vita...
E la morte della sorella le ha fatto perdere del tutto la speranza.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché è sola, perché è un'artista, perché è stata molto sfortunata nella sua vita...


capirai..sarà  l'unica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fa pena...non l'ho mai retta


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che la violenza subita da adolescente l'abbia segnata tutta la vita...
> E la morte della sorella le ha fatto perdere del tutto la speranza.


 
ah. non lo sapevo...ora tornano i conti


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che la violenza subita da adolescente l'abbia segnata tutta la vita...
> E la morte della sorella le ha fatto perdere del tutto la speranza.


E la fine della storia con il tennista....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> E la fine della storia con il tennista....


 
evvabbè....capirai...l'ha mollata?


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè....capirai...l'ha mollata?


scarricata....
capisci?
tutte le donne sfigate nella vita reagiscono così..
mi piacerebbe averla come vicina di pianerottolo..sai che sollazzo?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè....capirai...l'ha mollata?


Tempo fa ascoltai una sua intervista, pare che la sua depressione sia venuta fuori proprio quando è stata mollata da lui, fino a quel momento era riuscita più o meno a tenerla a bada. 
Lui sarà sclerato con lei....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

aborro la bestemmia.
Disgusting.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè....capirai...l'ha mollata?


già tanto che se l'era presa


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

apperò che avatar!!!!
complimenti alla sua mamma

ps. foto del 1960??


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> apperò che avatar!!!!
> complimenti alla sua mamma
> 
> ps. foto del 1960??


Gerard.... Na bottarella....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> apperò che avatar!!!!
> complimenti alla sua mamma
> 
> ps. foto del 1960??












  quando eravamo agli inizi della relazione. Come l'ho mollato si è buttato sul cibo, porello


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Povera...non è che stia bene. Però non aveva tutti i torti è stata abbandonata dal manager con tutta la roba da trasportare...magari un'altra si sarebbe messa a piangere lei reagisce con aggressività....sembra affetta dalla sindrome di Tourette


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scarricata....
> capisci?
> tutte le donne sfigate nella vita reagiscono così..
> mi piacerebbe averla come vicina di pianerottolo..sai che sollazzo?


 


ma che vada a cagher....e si curasse.


(con tutto il rispetto per coloro che apprezzano il suo modo di cantare )


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

l'artista era la sorella .
anche se è palese che non sia in sé : ubriaca, drogata , malata......
la totale mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri è inaccettabile


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che vada a cagher....e si curasse.
> 
> 
> (con tutto il rispetto per coloro che apprezzano il suo modo di cantare )


appoggio, concordo e non passo dal via.
Andasse all'ortomercato a scaricar cassette di frutta 'sta pescivendola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(da piccola volevo far la pescivendola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Povera...non è che stia bene. Però non aveva tutti i torti è stata abbandonata dal manager con tutta la roba da trasportare...magari un'altra si sarebbe messa a piangere lei reagisce con aggressività....sembra affetta dalla sindrome di Tourette


 
Persa, esistono le curette...e io l'ho sempre vista cosi.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E la fine della storia con il tennista....


Anche. Il grande amore della sua vita. Che la legava al letto e la picchiava... L'ho sentita una volta a Radio Popolare, è intervenuta come una qualsiasi ascoltatrice, aveva voglia di chiacchierare... mi sono venuti i brividi quella notte...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> l'artista era la sorella .
> anche se è palese che non sia in sé : ubriaca, drogata , malata......
> la totale mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri è inaccettabile


*lapidiamola!!!! *


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> appoggio, concordo e non passo dal via.
> Andasse all'ortomercato a scaricar cassette di frutta 'sta pescivendola
> 
> 
> ...



















ahhhhh da cio'...il nik...medusa


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *lapidiamola!!!! *


ecco, prendiamocela con lei


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando eravamo agli inizi della relazione. Come l'ho mollato si è buttato sul cibo, porello


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, esistono le curette...e io l'ho sempre vista cosi.


Credo che si stia curando ...infatti è viva...
No da giovane era allegrissima ...forse un po' troppo sopra le righe (forse frequentava il tizio di San Marino...).
Borg l'ha trattata da schifo...


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> l'artista era la sorella .
> anche se è palese che non sia in sé : ubriaca, drogata , malata......
> la totale mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri è inaccettabile


E' malata. E l'hanno lasciata sola. Se si sta nelle sue condizioni mi dici come si può avere rispetto per gli altri?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si stia curando ...infatti è viva...
> No da giovane era allegrissima ...forse un po' troppo sopra le righe (forse frequentava il tizio di San Marino...).
> Borg l'ha trattata da schifo...


un po'....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si stia curando ...infatti è viva...
> No da giovane era allegrissima ...forse un po' troppo sopra le righe (forse frequentava il tizio di San Marino...).
> Borg l'ha trattata da schifo...



e sarà la prima che se la prende in der drè con l'uomo..
ma dai Persa!
è sempre così, io la vedevo a music farm 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ammazzao, ma quant'è bono il mio Geradino?? anvedi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *l'artista era la sorella .*
> anche se è palese che non sia in sé : ubriaca, drogata , malata......
> la totale mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri è inaccettabile


E basta.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si stia curando ...infatti è viva...
> No da giovane era allegrissima ...forse un po' troppo sopra le righe (forse frequentava il tizio di San Marino...).
> Borg l'ha trattata da schifo...


persa .....si è fatta trattare da schifo.
non è una vittima


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa edddai...noi invece coi guanti siamo state trattate...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

appendiamola per gli alluci in piazza oberdan e trafiggiamole il costato!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e facciamole ascoltare per 10 ore consecutive i suoi album


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sarà la prima che se la prende in der drè con l'uomo..
> ma dai Persa!
> è sempre così, io la vedevo a music farm


Io parlavo di trentanni fa...quando eravamo giovani ...solo nel 94 l'ho incrociata ...era affabile e discreta...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> appendiamola per gli alluci in piazza oberdan e trafiggiamole il costato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















  o  hi


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> persa .....si è fatta trattare da schifo.
> non è una vittima


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

*A ma Lori piace*

http://www.youtube.com/v/wRYFmYB1ESI&hl=en

è coraggiosa ed è sempre stata anticonformista, in ogni senso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa edddai...noi invece coi guanti siamo state trattate...


Se è conciata così ...sta peggio di me


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si stia curando ...infatti è viva...
> No da giovane era allegrissima ...forse un po' troppo sopra le righe (forse *frequentava il tizio di San Marino*...).
> Borg l'ha trattata da schifo...


ma va? il mio amico glabro??


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

scusate..io la musica leggera non la seguo cosi tanto..pero' l'interpretazione di Mia Martini nella nota canzone....io non la dimentico piu'.

Mi commuovo solo a ricordarla.


altro che sta prosciuttara afona.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> altro che sta prosciuttara afona.


ti regalerei una kelly solo per questa frase.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bello prosciuttara, ma salumiera è più incisivo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate..io la musica leggera non la seguo cosi tanto..pero' l'interpretazione di Mia Martini nella nota canzone....io non la dimentico piu'.
> 
> Mi commuovo solo a ricordarla.
> 
> ...


che hai contro le prosciuttare??
razzista!!
ah scusa, non avevo visto afona


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/wRYFmYB1ESI&hl=en
> 
> è coraggiosa ed è sempre stata anticonformista, in ogni senso...


cosi anticonformista che va a san remo...dai..mk...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Alcune sue canzoni sono state colonna sonora della mia vita ...Non sono una signora (checché se ne dica...)...Jazz...Un'automobile di trentanni...
Siamo quasi coetanee


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ti regalerei una kelly solo per questa frase..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che è 'sta kelly??


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alcune sue canzoni sono state colonna sonora della mia vita ...Non sono una signora (checché se ne dica...)...Jazz...Un'automobile di trentanni...
> Siamo quasi coetanee


ti auguro davvero di stare messa meglio


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che hai contro le prosciuttare??
> razzista!!
> ah scusa, non avevo visto afona


 

bestia, pensa al bell'omo tu..che lo hai fatto ingrassare.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/wRYFmYB1ESI&hl=en
> 
> è coraggiosa ed è sempre stata anticonformista, in ogni senso...


coraggiose e anticonformiste sono le donne che lavorano sul serio


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è conciata così ...sta peggio di me


 
eh....lo dici pure...non ti paragonare nemmeno per favore.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate..io la musica leggera non la seguo cosi tanto..pero' l'interpretazione di Mia Martini nella nota canzone....io non la dimentico piu'.
> 
> Mi commuovo solo a ricordarla.
> 
> ...


E' stata sempre considerata perche' sorella di Mia ... morta Mia nessuno la caga piu'.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bestia, pensa al bell'omo tu..che lo hai fatto ingrassare.


ufff, che ci posso fare se non reggono mai l'addio?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oh, 'na bottarella gliela posso dare anche così com'è eh??
bona de core lo son sempre stata


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosi anticonformista che va a san remo...dai..mk...


E' un mondo durissimo il loro... cosa dovrebbe fare? Lei vuole cantare... è l'unica cosa che le resta... E non vuole scendere a compromessi, nonostante l'età...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stata sempre considerata perche' sorella di Mia ... morta Mia nessuno la caga piu'.


Certo che per una che vive per avere il consenso del pubblico dev'essere terribile....


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> coraggiose e anticonformiste sono le donne che lavorano sul serio


Ovvero? Stiamo parlando di artisti... c'è chi ce la fa, e si ricicla, e chi no...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un mondo durissimo il loro... cosa dovrebbe fare? Lei vuole cantare... è l'unica cosa che le resta... E non vuole scendere a compromessi, nonostante l'età...


 
ma scusa e a noi???
se non canta bene ed è sgradevole perchè dovrebbero farla lavorare??
anche il nostro è un mondo durissimo..


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*Mk...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovvero? Stiamo parlando di artisti... c'è chi ce la fa, e si ricicla, e chi no...


 
mah...artista questa....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa e a noi???
> se non canta bene ed è sgradevole perchè dovrebbero farla lavorare??
> anche il nostro è un mondo durissimo..


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovvero? Stiamo parlando di artisti... c'è chi ce la fa, e si ricicla, e chi no...


ho aperto il topic saprò di cosa sto parlando, santabrigida!


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa e a noi???
> se non canta bene ed è sgradevole perchè dovrebbero farla lavorare??
> anche il nostro è un mondo durissimo..


Avete una concezione dell'arte completamente diversa dalla mia... Pazienza...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mah...artista questa....


domani mi metto su il velo strappato, e la parrucca da crudelia e mi metto a sbraitare come una a cui han pestato la verruca e vedi che artistona che ti divento


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovvero? Stiamo parlando di artisti... c'è chi ce la fa, e si ricicla, e chi no...


emmekappa..guarda,,,gli_ artisti_ queli che attraverso un paniere cosi studiano per acquisire una tecnica per esprimere qualcosa....col tempo...con fatica, i risultati li vedono...eccome.

Non è ululando o urlando che si  è artisti.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> domani mi metto su il velo strappato, e la parrucca da crudelia e mi metto a sbraitare come una a cui han pestato la verruca e vedi che artistona che ti divento


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *E' un mondo durissimo il loro.*.. cosa dovrebbe fare? Lei vuole cantare... è l'unica cosa che le resta... E non vuole scendere a compromessi, nonostante l'età...


il nostro invece è tutto violette e mughetti....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Avete una concezione dell'arte completamente diversa dalla mia... Pazienza...


 

mk...ma non mi dire pazienza..dai...quella canta secondo te?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> emmekappa..guarda,,,gli_ artisti_ queli che attraverso un paniere cosi studiano per acquisire una tecnica per esprimere qualcosa....col tempo...con fatica, i risultati li vedono...eccome.
> 
> Non è ululando o urlando che si è artisti.


 
No? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh... Sorry, il mio solito senso maledettamente romantico della vita...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk...ma non mi dire pazienza..dai...quella canta secondo te?


pazienza, pazienza, pazienza


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh... Sorry, il mio solito senso maledettamente romantico della vita...


 
il romanticismo con l'arte non centra un ciufolo Mk.

l'arte come tutte le discipline richiede o mazzo.

leggi - tanto per citare un giovane artista davvero- il libro di Giovanni Allevi.

poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh... Sorry, il mio solito senso maledettamente romantico della vita...


chiedi a chi lavora con lei se la trova così romanticamente artista 
supponiamo poi che sia veramente un'artista :è legittimata a qualsiasi forma di maleducazione verso il prossimo?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il romanticismo con l'arte non centra un ciufolo Mk.
> 
> l'arte come tutte le discipline richiede o mazzo.
> 
> ...


 
Leggerò, grazie per il consiglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tutti i miei artisti preferiti hanno avuto una vita molto difficile, e qualcuno anche molto breve...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

Una sta via 5 minuti e guarda che cosa trova al suo ritorno....
sto ridendo da sola come una cretina...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiedi a chi lavora con lei se la trova così romanticamente artista
> supponiamo poi che sia veramente un'artista :è legittimata a qualsiasi forma di maleducazione verso il prossimo?


Eppure  l'autista mi sembrava   tanto romantico....


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiedi a chi lavora con lei se la trova così romanticamente artista
> supponiamo poi che sia veramente un'artista :è legittimata a qualsiasi forma di maleducazione verso il prossimo?


Ussignur... ricordo il vaff.... di Nick Cave al concerto che ho visto qualche anno fa... e ditemi che NON è un artista eh...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Una sta via 5 minuti e guarda che cosa trova al suo ritorno....
> sto ridendo da sola come *una cretina...
> *




ci sono anch'io ... le cretine passano a 2


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*allevi*

diploma al verdi in piano forte col massim odei voti. ( dieci anni )

diploma in composizione col massimo dei voti.( dieci anni )

laurea in filosofia col massimo dei voti .


prodotto artistico. eccellente.

e perchè?

perchè è lo studio che ti permette di esprimere al meglio le tue potenzialità e la tua creatività.

se non si ha la padronanza completa dello strumento ( voce o strumento che sia ) non vai da nessuna parte...dopo poco...defungi.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Eppure  l'autista *mi sembrava   tanto romantico....*


ed umile, poverino


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiedi a chi lavora con lei se la trova così romanticamente artista
> supponiamo poi che sia veramente un'artista :è legittimata a qualsiasi forma di maleducazione verso il prossimo?


 
apponto.


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *lapidiamola!!!! *



E te pareva....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*holly*



Holly ha detto:


> E te pareva....


 


hai messo una meraviglia di avatar.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ussignur... ricordo il vaff.... di Nick Cave al concerto che ho visto qualche anno fa... e ditemi che NON è un artista eh...


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
un vaffa una tantum è fisiologico per tutti, anche due
ma questa è una belva scatenata che inveisce, insulta, querela,colpisce....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Mi sorprendete.
E' chiaramente una disperatamente sola e che non ha alcuna speranza di non continuare a essere sola che ha un problema psichiatrico.
Fosse la vicina che non fa dormire comprenderei la rabbia...ma è umanamente comprensibile.
Non è perché io sono più forte e ho retto meglio le mie disgrazie e ho fatto, forse, meno errori mi sento di essere in condizioni di non poter comprendere che è un grumo di dolore che cerca disperatamente di vivere...
Poi come cantante può piacere o no...ha una voce ruvida, ma non è certo una voce qualunque e un'interprete insignificante.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> apponto.


apponto?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> apponto?


appunto.


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai messo una meraviglia di avatar.



Grazie!
Per lei sì che vale la frase di questo thread!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Per lei sì che vale la frase di questo thread!!!!


lei è la prima della della lista holly.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Per lei sì che vale la frase di questo thread!!!!


ehm...un'icona di eleganza e stile come la audrey...mi pare di vederle i capelli dritti in testa,
capirai con le bestemmie della berté!


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sorprendete.
> E' chiaramente una disperatamente sola e che non ha alcuna speranza di non continuare a essere sola che ha un problema psichiatrico.
> Fosse la vicina che non fa dormire comprenderei la rabbia...ma è umanamente comprensibile.
> Non è perché io sono più forte e ho retto meglio le mie disgrazie e ho fatto, forse, meno errori mi sento di essere in condizioni di non poter comprendere che è un grumo di dolore che cerca disperatamente di vivere...
> Poi come cantante può piacere o no...ha una voce ruvida, ma non è certo una voce qualunque e un'interprete insignificante.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sorprendete.
> E' chiaramente una disperatamente sola e che non ha alcuna speranza di non continuare a essere sola che ha un problema psichiatrico.
> Fosse la vicina che non fa dormire comprenderei la rabbia...ma è umanamente comprensibile.
> Non è perché io sono più forte e ho retto meglio le mie disgrazie e ho fatto, forse, meno errori mi sento di essere in condizioni di non poter comprendere che è un grumo di dolore che cerca disperatamente di vivere...
> Poi come cantante può piacere o no...ha una voce ruvida, ma non è certo una voce qualunque e un'interprete insignificante.


allora persa giustifichiamo tutti gli psicotici e non se ne parla piu'...anche qui dentro.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sorprendete.
> E' chiaramente una disperatamente sola e che non ha alcuna speranza di non continuare a essere sola che ha un problema psichiatrico.
> Fosse la vicina che non fa dormire comprenderei la rabbia...ma è umanamente comprensibile.
> Non è perché io sono più forte e ho retto meglio le mie disgrazie e ho fatto, forse, meno errori mi sento di essere in condizioni di non poter comprendere che è un grumo di dolore che cerca disperatamente di vivere...
> Poi come cantante può piacere o no...ha una voce ruvida, ma non è certo una voce qualunque e un'interprete insignificante.


ti sorprendiamo perchè la pensiamo diversamente? 
guarda , io trovo che ci sia troppa arroganza nel suo dolore proprio in virtù del fatto di sentirsi parte di una casta dove più fai lo strano meglio è.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ti sorprendiamo perchè la pensiamo diversamente?
> guarda , io trovo che ci sia troppa arroganza nel suo dolore proprio in virtù del fatto di sentirsi parte di una casta dove più fai lo strano meglio è.


Per me invece l'arroganza sta dall'altra parte... Nel non rispettare che ognuno di noi possa attraversare il dolore come dove quando vuole...


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me invece l'arroganza sta dall'altra parte... Nel non rispettare che ognuno di noi possa attraversare il dolore come dove quando vuole...


sulla pelle degli altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> allora persa giustifichiamo tutti gli psicotici e non se ne parla piu'...anche qui dentro.


Io non giustifico nessuno né condanno nessuno.
Neppure gli psicotici anche se vogliono credere il contrario.
Però se una sta male e si vede non credo che possa solo essere definita semplicemente come una cafona. Poi lei non è fine di suo e ...non è certo una signora...ma non è questo il suo problema adesso.
Poi se la persona malata mi fa del male posso arrabbiarmi con lei, ma la Berté sta così evidentemente male che neppure le persone insultate si sono sentite insultate.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non giustifico nessuno né condanno nessuno.
> Neppure gli psicotici anche se vogliono credere il contrario.
> Però se una sta male e si vede non credo che possa solo essere definita semplicemente come una cafona. Poi lei non è fine di suo e ...non è certo una signora...ma non è questo il suo problema adesso.
> Poi se la persona malata mi fa del male posso arrabbiarmi con lei, ma la Berté sta così evidentemente male che neppure le persone insultate si sono sentite insultate.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sulla pelle degli altri?


Uffa... Il mondo REALE è fatto di persone diverse. Io le rispetto tutte. Sempre e comunque. E stare male non è mai un bel vivere...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sorprendete.
> E' chiaramente una disperatamente sola e che non ha alcuna speranza di non continuare a essere sola che ha un problema psichiatrico.
> Fosse la vicina che non fa dormire comprenderei la rabbia...ma è umanamente comprensibile.
> Non è perché io sono più forte e ho retto meglio le mie disgrazie e ho fatto, forse, meno errori mi sento di essere in condizioni di non poter comprendere che è un grumo di dolore che cerca disperatamente di vivere...
> Poi come cantante può piacere o no...ha una voce ruvida, ma non è certo una voce qualunque e un'interprete insignificante.


Ci sono persone che hanno vissuto cose peggiori della Bertè, e mi viene in mente Ada Merini, che dal dolore si sono sapute sollevare con dignità, si sono sforzate di tornare a vivere una vita "normale" in silenzio, senza scenate eclatanti, Loredana ha sicuramente grossi problemi psichiatrici, ma la mia impressione è che non ne voglia uscire.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non giustifico nessuno né condanno nessuno.
> Neppure gli psicotici anche se vogliono credere il contrario.
> Però se una sta male e si vede non credo che possa solo essere definita semplicemente come una cafona. Poi lei non è fine di suo e ...non è certo una signora...ma non è questo il suo problema adesso.
> Poi se la persona malata mi fa del male posso arrabbiarmi con lei, ma la Berté sta così evidentemente male che neppure le persone insultate si sono sentite insultate.


guarda che questa donna ha tenuto in ostaggio tutto il palazzo  dove abita, per dirne una...come fai a dire che non crea disagi alla gente?
l'altra sorella viene trattata malamente e umiliata solo per il fatto che voglia aiutarla...e tanto altro ancora


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno vissuto cose peggiori della Bertè, e mi viene in mente Ada Merini, che dal dolore si sono sapute sollevare con dignità, si sono sforzate di tornare a vivere una vita "normale" in silenzio, senza scenate eclatanti, Loredana ha sicuramente grossi problemi psichiatrici, ma la mia impressione è che non ne voglia uscire.


Vero, ma Alda Merina è poetessa... Comunque anch'io credo che non voglia uscirne e sicuramente non ha nessuno vicino che le voglia bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno vissuto cose peggiori della Bertè, e mi viene in mente Ada Merini, che dal dolore si sono sapute sollevare con dignità, si sono sforzate di tornare a vivere una vita "normale" in silenzio, senza scenate eclatanti, Loredana ha sicuramente grossi problemi psichiatrici, ma la mia impressione è che non ne voglia uscire.





Femmina ha detto:


> guarda che questa donna ha tenuto in ostaggio tutto il palazzo dove abita, per dirne una...come fai a dire che non crea disagi alla gente?
> l'altra sorella viene trattata malamente e umiliata solo per il fatto che voglia aiutarla...e tanto altro ancora


Forse non mi sono spegata. Sono lieta che non mi sia mia vicina perché sicuramente i suoi problemi creano problemi agli altri.
Dico solo che non si può dare una valutazione del suo comportamento come se si trattasse di una persona normale.
Non dico neanche che lei è la più sfortunata del mondo. Disgrazie ne ha avute indubbiamente, peggio di molte, ma meno di altre, però ora è malata, per sua fragilità o errori, ma male sta. Potrebbe essere anche una conseguenza di abuso di sostanze, ma nessuno direbbe che se l'è meritato a un fumatore affetto da qualche patologia derivata dalla sua dipendenza.
Nei rapporti con il padre e le sorelle non credo di poter entrare ...che ne posso sapere?
Dire che non voglia curarsi significa presupporre che chi ha problemi psichiatrici ...non ne abbia e sia in grado di gestire la propria vita.
Questa donna non ha problemi come tutti, risolvibili con un ansiolitico o un po' di psicoterapia. Del resto anche la sorella ha avuto problemi simili e non era stata emarginata per sola cattiveria, ma perché il suo carattere difficile l'aveva allontanata dagli altri.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spegata. Sono lieta che non mi sia mia vicina perché sicuramente i suoi problemi creano problemi agli altri.
> Dico solo che non si può dare una valutazione del suo comportamento come se si trattasse di una persona normale.
> Non dico neanche che lei è la più sfortunata del mondo. Disgrazie ne ha avute indubbiamente, peggio di molte, ma meno di altre, però ora è malata, per sua fragilità o errori, ma male sta. Potrebbe essere anche una conseguenza di abuso di sostanze, ma nessuno direbbe che se l'è meritato a un fumatore affetto da qualche patologia derivata dalla sua dipendenza.
> Nei rapporti con il padre e le sorelle non credo di poter entrare ...che ne posso sapere?
> ...


la sorella ha subito una delle più grosse ingiustizie e assurde persecuzioni che si possano portare avanti nel mondo dello spettacolo:
girava ovunque la voce che portasse sfortuna.
niente di peggio, solo dopo che è morta tutti a dire è inammissibile...blablabla


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

ma scusa Emmekappa, se non la considerassi un'artista saresti altrettanto tollerante e comprensiva? voglio dire, se uscendo di casa assistessi alla stessa scena con protagonista la tua portinaia o vicina avresti la stessa reazione di comprensione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa Emmekappa, se non la considerassi un'artista saresti altrettanto tollerante e comprensiva? voglio dire, se uscendo di casa assistessi alla stessa scena con protagonista la tua portinaia o vicina avresti la stessa reazione di comprensione?


Io sì.
Questo non vuol dire avere la presunzione di poter interagire con lei...non ho le competenze e la forza d'animo e ...neppure il desiderio di guadagnarmi il paradiso per farlo.
Ma nulla mi garantisce che io un domani non possa trovarmi nelle sue condizioni e vorrei un minimo di comprensione umana.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa Emmekappa, se non la considerassi un'artista saresti altrettanto tollerante e comprensiva? voglio dire, se uscendo di casa assistessi alla stessa scena con protagonista la tua portinaia o vicina avresti la stessa reazione di comprensione?


Sì. Non mi faccio spaventare facilmente... Meglio genio e sregolatezza, o anche solo sregolatezza... Mi fanno incazzare solo le gattemorte, ma ne ho già fatte fuori un paio nella mia vita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps nessun riferimento a utenti del forum eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Questo non vuol dire avere la presunzione di poter interagire con lei...non ho le competenze e la forza d'animo e ...neppure il desiderio di guadagnarmi il paradiso per farlo.
> Ma nulla mi garantisce che io un domani non possa trovarmi nelle sue condizioni e vorrei un minimo di comprensione umana.


chapeau per la vostra ricchezza d'animo.


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

Ora stiamo a psicoanalizzare il mondo...
E' una coatta prepotente punto.
Sicuro che il ragazzo del furgone ha avuto un'infanzia dorata? Non gliene frega niente a nessuno, fa il suo lavoro dignitosamente e deve riportare gli attrezzi al datore di lavoro... non ci sono se e non ci sono ma.
Se io dovessi diventare così, non voglio essere aiutata, ci pensi brugola...
*Lapidatemi!*


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Marzo 2008)

cazzate! guardatevi l'intervista alle invasioni barbariche....non una signora certo, ma si sa controllare se vuole e qui era solo incazzata per quello che le era appena successo....
in definitiva, la signora bertè è solo una persona incazzata e incazzosa perchè per colpa del fatto che la sua voce è definitivamente tramontata (e anche se atipica ne aveva anche di voce agli esordi e fino a circa fine anni '80/inizio '90) nessun discografico la vuole più produrre e a causa del carattere di merda che si è acuito con l'età manco i concerti le fanno fare...se foste un impresario la vorreste? 
mi spiace umanamente ma non è giustificabile...artista o meno...
un porc..d.. è giustificabile da un artista solo perchè è artista? risibile come giustificazione, troppo risibile...

PS: comunque non è vero che era considerata solo perchè sorella di... i sui dischi hanno venduto e le sue canzoni migliori portano firme illustrissime (una per tutte "il mare d'inverno" di Ruggeri) e il pubblico non compra dischi perchè sei sorella di...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ora stiamo a psicoanalizzare il mondo...
> E' una coatta prepotente punto.
> Sicuro che il ragazzo del furgone ha avuto un'infanzia dorata? Non gliene frega niente a nessuno, fa il suo lavoro dignitosamente e deve riportare gli attrezzi al datore di lavoro... non ci sono se e non ci sono ma.
> Se io dovessi diventare così, non voglio essere aiutata, ci pensi brugola...
> *Lapidatemi!*


a te ci posso pensare io?


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a te ci posso pensare io?


se dovessi diventare come la Bertè, puoi dare una mano a bugola
intanto che sei disponibile, ti potrei affidare qualche lavoretto... ci sarebbero 2/3 da sistemare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> se dovessi diventare come la Bertè, puoi dare una mano a bugola
> intanto che sei disponibile, ti potrei affidare qualche lavoretto... ci sarebbero 2/3 da sistemare...


devo ancora sistemarmi io, vedi tu....


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno vissuto cose peggiori della Bertè, e mi viene in mente Ada Merini, che dal dolore si sono sapute sollevare con dignità, si sono sforzate di tornare a vivere una vita "normale" in silenzio, senza scenate eclatanti, Loredana ha sicuramente grossi problemi psichiatrici, ma la mia impressione è che non ne voglia uscire.


bhè insomma...senza scenate eclatanti per la merini son parole grosse. A me non è mai piaciuta lei e le sue poesie. E' chiaro che ci sono anime più sensibili di altre al dolore, ma la figura della bertè è sempre stata così, arrabbiata con la vita.
E capirai...solo lei.....
lapidiamola e boicottiamo i suoi dischi..

x persa
che i facchini non si siano sentiti insultati non capisco da dove lo capisci...forse hanno capito che era fuori di testa e invece di tirarle una pappina c'hanno riso sopra. Se capitava a me (che stanca e di notte sto ancora lavorando) una pazza isterica che si comporta così uno schiaffone penso lo avrei mollato


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cazzate! guardatevi l'intervista alle invasioni barbariche....non una signora certo, ma si sa controllare se vuole e qui era solo incazzata per quello che le era appena successo....
> in definitiva, la signora bertè è solo una persona incazzata e incazzosa perchè per colpa del fatto che la sua voce è definitivamente tramontata (e anche se atipica ne aveva anche di voce agli esordi e fino a circa fine anni '80/inizio '90) nessun discografico la vuole più produrre e a causa del carattere di merda che si è acuito con l'età manco i concerti le fanno fare...se foste un impresario la vorreste?
> mi spiace umanamente ma non è giustificabile...artista o meno...
> un porc..d.. è giustificabile da un artista solo perchè è artista? risibile come giustificazione, troppo risibile...
> ...


ho visto l'intervista dalla bignardi.....tra un delirio e l'altro ha parlato di una cena tra bin laden e bush alla casa bianca con lei che passava il sale e la fata turchina che volava.
capisco chi cerca di avere umana comprensione ma la mia va tutta alle sue "vittime" , persone che lavorano umilmente e che magari a casa hanno problemi 
seri senza che nessunoli aiuti in quanto sedicenti artisti


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

mah..a volte chi si professa così comprensivo e tollerante con questa pescivendola poi perde la trebisonda e da fuori di matto in una normale discussione con colleghi o amici.
Misteri dell'animo umano.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2008)

La droga fa male. Giovanni Allevi è un genio. La Merini è un'artista.

... di più, nin zò.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mah..a volte chi si professa così comprensivo e tollerante con questa pescivendola poi perde la trebisonda e da fuori di matto in una normale discussione con colleghi o amici.
> Misteri dell'animo umano.


Mi sembra perfettamente umano che io ...ad esempio...sia molto comprensiva con una persona che non frequento e lo sia meno con chi mi rompe le scatole personalmente nel reale e ...nel virtuale...


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2008)

vabò, ritrovata _...nonostante questa tua ostinazione per la tina turner dei poveri mi sei simpatica lo stesso._
_non sono magnanima, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  equa e stupendamente tollerante?_
_ops ...questo deve essere di brugola (ihihihih)_


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra perfettamente umano che io ...ad esempio...sia molto comprensiva con una persona che non frequento e lo sia meno con chi mi rompe le scatole personalmente nel reale e ...nel virtuale...


si ma così l'è minga difficile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io son coerente


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

cmq è incredibile come io non sopporti di sentir bestemmiare.
Tutte le volte è come ricevere un pugno nello stomaco.
Non credo proprio di essere bigotta ma la bestemmia mi risulta sempre odiosa. 
Un linguaggio scurrile in una donna può essere sgradevole ma la bestemmia è intollerabile. E non per credo religiosi o cosa, mi risulta odiosa.


----------



## Old Holly (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq è incredibile come io non sopporti di sentir bestemmiare.
> Tutte le volte è come ricevere un pugno nello stomaco.
> Non credo proprio di essere bigotta ma la bestemmia mi risulta sempre odiosa.
> Un linguaggio scurrile in una donna può essere sgradevole ma la bestemmia è intollerabile. E non per credo religiosi o cosa, mi risulta odiosa.


Succede anche a me, pur non frequentando affatto la chiesa, essendo agnostica.
Ci sono cresciuta con gente che bestemmiava come se piovesse e ho un figlio che purtroppo ogni tanto lo fa, anche se sa che mi da enormemente fastidio e, come dici tu, è un fastidio fisico, mi nasce da dentro e non so nemmeno spiegarmelo. Mi urta tremendamente sia in un uomo che in una donna.


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mah..a volte chi si professa così comprensivo e tollerante con questa pescivendola poi perde la trebisonda e da fuori di matto in una normale discussione con colleghi o amici.
> Misteri dell'animo umano.


e c'hai tutte le ragioni!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho visto l'intervista dalla bignardi.....tra un delirio e l'altro ha parlato di una cena tra bin laden e bush alla casa bianca con lei che passava il sale e la fata turchina che volava.
> capisco chi cerca di avere umana comprensione ma la mia va tutta alle sue "vittime" , persone che lavorano umilmente e che magari a casa hanno problemi
> seri senza che nessunoli aiuti in quanto sedicenti artisti


che sia fuori è indubbio, che si sappia controllare però...anche.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2008)

*Alla fine*

a me interessano musica e parole... e basta...

Poi pensatela come volete, io continuo a credere in un altro mondo è possibile...

Se volete apro una discussione su Bolzaneto, ma ci vorrebbe Stermi. Ho letto l'articolo di D'Avanzo su Repubblica... una rabbia, ma una rabbia...

http://www.youtube.com/v/nY_2Pb9Zha0&hl=it


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> vabò, ritrovata _...nonostante questa tua ostinazione per la tina turner dei poveri mi sei simpatica lo stesso._
> _non sono magnanima,
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il fatto è che io non credo mai che si possa essere sicuri di nulla né che non si sarà traditi, né che non si tradirà, né che si sarà sempre in ottima salute fisica e mentale.
E la Berté non sta sicuramente molto bene.
Come non sta bene chi vive molteplici e diversificate vite nel reale e nel virtuale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2008)

Aggiungo che, come dissi molto tempo fa per un'altra celebrità, quando si parla di persone note non bisogna dimenticare che siamo in un forum pubblico e che l'interessato potrebbe ,legggere le nostre parole e un minimo di delicatezza mi sembra dovuto.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungo che, come dissi molto tempo fa per un'altra celebrità, quando si parla di persone note non bisogna dimenticare che siamo in un forum pubblico e che l'interessato potrebbe ,legggere le nostre parole e un minimo di delicatezza mi sembra dovuto.


 

beh...non hai torto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungo che, come dissi molto tempo fa per un'altra celebrità, quando si parla di persone note non bisogna dimenticare che siamo in un forum pubblico e che l'interessato potrebbe ,legggere le nostre parole e un minimo di delicatezza mi sembra dovuto.


ti dirò,
per me non fa alcuna differenza perchè quello che dico qui lo direi a maggior ragione se sapessi che lei legge.
non sto facendo un pettegolezzo alle sue spalle ...esprimo proprio un mio parere su di lei come personaggio pubblico e la delicatezza , beh, è proprio l'ultimo dei sentimenti che mi suscita (al contrario del povero autista che ha tutta la mia solidarietà)



non so se ho visto bene l'avatar di italia 1 ma se è quello che sembra ...quello si ,
lo trovo osceno .


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ti dirò,
> per me non fa alcuna differenza perchè quello che dico qui lo direi a maggior ragione se sapessi che lei legge.
> non sto facendo un pettegolezzo alle sue spalle ...esprimo proprio un mio parere su di lei come personaggio pubblico e la delicatezza , beh, è proprio l'ultimo dei sentimenti che mi suscita (al contrario del povero autista che ha tutta la mia solidarietà)
> 
> ...


concordo su tutto.
Anche sull'avatar di Italia.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Io mi pongo in queste situazioni nello stesso modo di Persa... non conosco la Berte'... la sua musica non m'interessa... neanche il suo comportamento... posso capirte umanamente perche' agisce a quel modo... ma capire non e' approvare ne condannare...


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

vedere l'uso di un momento drammatico portato come avatar mi fa venire il voltastomaco.
è veramente troppo


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi pongo in queste situazioni nello stesso modo di Persa... non conosco la Berte'... la sua musica non m'interessa... neanche il suo comportamento... posso capirte umanamente perche' agisce a quel modo... ma capire non e' approvare ne condannare...


io non faccio nessuna distinzione fra persona nota o sconosciuta.
La differenza non esiste in questo caso (e in molti altri..).
Se assisto ad una scena del genere per strada giudico il soggetto fuori di testa, maleducato e irrispettoso. Stop. Se uno mi frega la borsa o mi dà una sberla perchè ha dei problemi non lo capisco e non mi chiedo i motivi del suo disagio. M'incazzo e basta.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non faccio nessuna distinzione fra persona nota o sconosciuta.
> La differenza non esiste in questo caso (e in molti altri..).
> Se assisto ad una scena del genere per strada giudico il soggetto fuori di testa, maleducato e irrispettoso. Stop. Se uno mi frega la borsa o mi dà una sberla perchè ha dei problemi non lo capisco e non mi chiedo i motivi del suo disagio. M'incazzo e basta.



Se uno mi frega la borsa o mi da una sberla ho ragione d'incazzarmi in prima persona... se non mi tocca non me frega una mazza... posso solo prendere atto di un accaduto...indipendentemente dal famoso o meno... la Berte' sta fuori di coccia da un pezzo ma mette/mettono tutto in conto a una carriera artistica... piu' che una questione personale mi pare il classico caso di malasanita'...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se uno mi frega la borsa o mi da una sberla ho ragione d'incazzarmi in prima persona... se non mi tocca non me frega una mazza... posso solo prendere atto di un accaduto...indipendentemente dal famoso o meno... la Berte' sta fuori di coccia da un pezzo ma mette/mettono tutto in conto a una carriera artistica... piu' che una questione personale mi pare il classico caso di malasanita'...


bhè, ti dirò che al di là delle bestemmie e dell'atteggiamento da fuori di testa arrogante  mi ha decisamente indignato di più come ha trattato il ragazzo che stava lavorando.
se gli avesse pure tirato una sberla (l'ha minacciato di rompergli la testa) cambiava qualcosa?
Mi è venuto in mente la sberla perchè mi capitò anni fa di vedere in metropolitana uno fuori come un balcone che ,siccome durante una frenata una ragazza gli pestò un piede, aspettò di arrivare alla fermata ,prese la rincorsa e le tirò un calcio nello stinco violentissimo . Poi ,dopo essere sceso e chiuse le porte, si mise a fare le boccacce da fuori.
Ricordo che tutti dissero: poverino, è fuori di testa.
M'incazzai come una bestia.
A me tutti 'sti fuori di testa avrebbero anche rotto le palle...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Infatti e' per questo che parlo di malasanita'... se sei fuori di testa fatti curare anziche' rompere i coglioni agli altri...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

*lettrice*

ma perchè tu sei offline e io invisibile?


----------



## brugola (20 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti e' per questo che parlo di malasanita'... se sei fuori di testa fatti curare anziche' rompere i coglioni agli altri...


ma sai che io ogni tanto ho davvero paura per tutti questi fuori di testa che ci sono in giro? ho letto poco tempo fa di un tipo che aveva spinto una signora  sotto il metrò quando arrivava il treno. Quando l'hanno preso ha detto che non la conosceva nemmeno...ma gli è venuto...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè tu sei offline e io invisibile?


Bhe' io vedo te offline e ma invisibile... nella modalita' invisibile gli altri ti vedono offline...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma sai che io ogni tanto ho davvero paura per tutti questi fuori di testa che ci sono in giro? ho letto poco tempo fa di un tipo che aveva spinto una signora  sotto il metrò quando arrivava il treno. Quando l'hanno preso ha detto che non la conosceva nemmeno...ma gli è venuto...


Ecco vedi pure io ogni tanto ho paura... ma manco di quei personaggi palesemente fuori di testa che probabilmente sono gia' in cura... sono i matti latenti che mi preoccupano... quelli che accumulano e poi giu' di botto...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi pure io ogni tanto ho paura... ma manco di quei personaggi palesemente fuori di testa che probabilmente *sono gia' in cura*... sono i matti latenti che mi preoccupano... quelli che accumulano e poi giu' di botto...


non si può obbligare qualcuno a curarsi. Conosco un ragazzo che sente le voci che gli dicono che i suoi genitori sono i nemici, che gli vogliono male (niente di più falso) ed è in cura da uno psicologo-.
Se prende le medicine sta meglio, come sta meglio smette di prenderle e ricomincia ad andare fuori..
Io ho il terrore che faccia una strage...
e sua madre pure.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

ho letto da qualche parte che ci sono in giro moltissime "bombe pronte ad esplodere" nel senso di personalità borderline con un'apparenza normale ma con un'immensa ferocia dentro...tipo ferdinando carretta


----------



## brugola (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho letto da qualche parte che ci sono in giro moltissime "bombe pronte ad esplodere" nel senso di personalità borderline con un'apparenza normale ma con un'immensa ferocia dentro...tipo ferdinando carretta


è anche vero che chiusi i manicomi tutti questi disperati sono stati abbandonati al loro destino, e insieme i poveri parenti....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è anche vero che chiusi i manicomi tutti questi disperati sono stati abbandonati al loro destino, e insieme i poveri parenti....


nessuna assistenza,nessun aiuto, nessun supporto.
Una vera vergogna degna di un paese di merda.
Il concetto del manicomio com'era ai tempi era vergognoso, senza cure e riabilitazione (insomma s'è capito che intendo) ma non si può eliminare senza sostituirlo con strutture adeguate.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

problemino da nulla.
non solo i parenti dei malati mentali vivono una no vita di sacrificio allo sbando e in balia anche di vere e proprie violenze fisiche,
in più non si attua nessun tipo di cura che possa minimamente migliorare lo psicolabile


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho letto da qualche parte che ci sono in giro moltissime "bombe pronte ad esplodere" nel senso di personalità borderline con un'apparenza normale ma con un'immensa ferocia dentro...tipo ferdinando carretta



Le personalita' borderline sono pericolose per se stesse/i... e' raro che diventino violenti nei confronti di altri... parlo di violenza fisica... a parole in genere sono abbastanza viscidi...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nessuna assistenza,nessun aiuto, nessun supporto.
> Una vera vergogna degna di un paese di merda.
> Il concetto del manicomio com'era ai tempi era vergognoso, senza cure e riabilitazione (insomma s'è capito che intendo) *ma non si può eliminare senza sostituirlo con strutture adeguate*.



Verissimo


----------



## brugola (20 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo


spiace dirlo ma l'avevo detto prima io..


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spiace dirlo ma l'avevo detto prima io..


Brugola io non intenzione di pagare per leggere le tue recriminazioni su chi ha detto cosa per prima... o ti adegui o ti multo... se ti multassi 150 volte al giorno per un mese verresti bannata... certa di darti una calmata eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brugola io non intenzione di pagare per leggere le tue recriminazioni su chi ha detto cosa per prima... o ti adegui o ti multo... se ti multassi 150 volte al giorno per un mese verresti bannata... certa di darti una calmata eh...


ecco brava. Diamole una bella bannatina


----------



## brugola (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco brava. Diamole una bella bannatina


s'tarda....


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2008)

Ciao scemenze


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao scemenze


la lupetta c'insulta spesso..
viene qui, toma toma cacchia cacchia e ci dà delle semette 

	
	
		
		
	


	




'na bannatina anche  a lei no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





brugolina, mi sa che duriamo qui come due gattini in tangenziale..


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2008)

E vabbè... c'è sempre la stanza delle culture, se vuoi sentirti intellegente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qua sai...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... noi si fa quel che si può...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vabbè... c'è sempre la stanza delle culture, se vuoi sentirti intellegente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, ma fai qualcosa per quei tuoi pixel


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, ma fai qualcosa per quei tuoi pixel


Ma ti sei vista???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No dico.. ma guarda che spettacolo che sono!


Tz! Sarei invidiosa anch'io fossi al tuo posto, lo ammetto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Marzo 2008)

Nessuno batte Toto'... e non mi contraddite che oggi mi duolgono i pixel e sono di cattivo umore...


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

non so i vostri pixel...
ma il mio uovo... tz!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non so i vostri pixel...
> ma il mio uovo... tz!


A me pareva 'na lampada...


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me pareva 'na lampada...










*"L'arte nell'uovo di Pasqua"*
a Roma da 17 al 27 marzo
ingresso gratuito
tutte le opere esposte (di 40 artisti di fama internazionale) saranno poi messe all'asta ed il ricavato andrà alla
Fondazione per la Ricerca sulla Fibrosi Cistica (FFC)


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> *"L'arte nell'uovo di Pasqua"*
> a Roma da 17 al 27 marzo
> ingresso gratuito
> tutte le opere esposte (di 40 artisti di fama internazionale) saranno poi messe all'asta ed il ricavato andrà alla
> Fondazione per la Ricerca sulla Fibrosi Cistica (FFC)


chissà che sopresona dentro


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chissà che sopresona dentro



Se lo dici con quella faccia


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> vedere l'uso di un momento drammatico portato come avatar mi fa venire il voltastomaco.
> è veramente troppo


pensala un po' come ti pare...io è così che mi sento.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Marzo 2008)

e comunque lo tolgo....
così ti/vi passa la nausea...


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e comunque lo tolgo....
> così ti/vi passa la nausea...


hai fatto bene... niente niente ti/vi/ci portasse pure sfiga


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> hai fatto bene... niente niente ti/vi/ci portasse pure sfiga


non occorre


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2008)

grazie...anche perchè da un'aberrazione sei passato a de chirico...meglio di così non potevi fare.


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> grazie...anche perchè da un'aberrazione sei passato a de chirico...meglio di così non potevi fare.


femmina, non era una provocazione la mia o una dissacrazione...mi sento sul serio "impiccato".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e mi sento anche come le muse di de chirico...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2008)

you tube ha rimosso ma...per chi ancora non l'avesse visto
http://video.libero.it/app/play/index.html?id=5d39264290ce38f22f997e1ed63d4128


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Marzo 2008)

Io non me la prendo con lei ma con chi la considera una donna. Come si fa a trombare uno "scempio" simile?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

Che tristezza...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2008)

per avere rapporti sessuali occorre volerlo,
il problema è che questo signore riceve insulti e bestemmie solo perchè costretto a lavorare


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Marzo 2008)

Io le avrei buttato tutto in aria .... è davvero una persona immonda


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io non me la prendo con lei ma con chi la considera una donna. Come si fa a trombare uno "scempio" simile?


bel commento. Compliments!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Marzo 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io non me la prendo con lei ma con chi la considera una donna. Come si fa a trombare uno "scempio" simile?


 Uno, sbaglio o ultimamente pensi un pò troppo al sesso?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

L'ultima della Bertè....

http://it.news.launch.yahoo.com/dyn...2/berte-spara-contro-zero-baudo.html&e=l_news


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'ultima della Bertè....
> 
> http://it.news.launch.yahoo.com/dyn...2/berte-spara-contro-zero-baudo.html&e=l_news


E pensare che erano così amici... i tempi del Piper... invecchiati male, entrambi.
Mi spiace. Ma credo che per gli artisti in Italia siano tempi molto molto difficili...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E pensare che erano così amici... i tempi del Piper... invecchiati male, entrambi.
> Mi spiace. Ma credo che per gli artisti in Italia siano tempi molto molto difficili...


E pensare che Renato Zero è corso da lei quando stava per suicidarsi....


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E pensare che Renato Zero è corso da lei quando stava per suicidarsi....


Sta male questa donna, sta male... Però davvero, se si guardano i miti degli anni '70 americani ad esempio, tutti sistemati in un modo o nell'altro. Da noi difficile continuare a fare musica, senza essere patetici. Ne so qualcosa di quel mondo...
Vedi anche il nostro amico comune Pelù che fine ha fatto. O l'ultimo Vasco...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sta male questa donna, sta male... Però davvero, se si guardano i miti degli anni '70 americani ad esempio, tutti sistemati in un modo o nell'altro. Da noi difficile continuare a fare musica, senza essere patetici. Ne so qualcosa di quel mondo...
> Vedi anche il nostro amico comune Pelù che fine ha fatto. O l'ultimo Vasco...


Pelù si è spento, Vasco mi sembra sia stato più capace di adattarsi al presente...
Continua a fare concerti che sbancano i botteghini e a vendere dischi.


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pelù si è spento, Vasco mi sembra sia stato più capace di adattarsi al presente...
> Continua a fare concerti che sbancano i botteghini e a vendere dischi.


Sì ma i fans continuano ad amare un Vasco che non c'è più... Che non è certo questo


http://www.youtube.com/v/N0VV5938ydc&hl=en

Capisco che con l'età ci si stanchi... però...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì ma i fans continuano ad amare un Vasco che non c'è più... Che non è certo questo
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/N0VV5938ydc&hl=en
> ...


a me piace molto anche adesso.
ovvio: le tematiche, i sentimenti, le esperienze son diverse ma proprio per questo lo sento più vicino. è cresciuto con me, con la mia generazione e spesso mi ci ritrovo esattamente come mi ci ritrovavo anni fa.
è confortante


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace molto anche adesso.
> ovvio: le tematiche, i sentimenti, le esperienze son diverse ma proprio per questo lo sento più vicino. è cresciuto con me, con la mia generazione e spesso mi ci ritrovo esattamente come mi ci ritrovavo anni fa.
> è confortante


L'ho ascoltata per la prima volta col mio ex marito in macchina. Ho pensato, che delusione. E lui mi ha detto la stessa cosa. Non per niente siamo stati insieme più di dieci anni... Due adolescenti a 40 anni...


----------

